# ASCE 7-10 Ch 27 and 28 Simplified Method for V = 105mph



## BoilerEng (Apr 7, 2015)

When going through the simplified methods of Chapters 27 and 28, you need to use Table 27.6-1 and Figure 28.6-1 to determine your net wall pressures. These are for Wind Speeds, V, greater than or equal to 110 mph.

My questions is - for risk category I structures, the wind speed map shows a large area for V = 105mph, but the simplified tables start at V = 110mph. So, do I just use the values for 110 or can I not use simplified?


----------



## Andy Lin (Apr 7, 2015)

Using the values for 110 should be fine; you'll just be slightly conservative which is good.

In fact, it actually comes out to be about 10% conservative based on equation 27.3-1 (110^2 / 105^2 = 1.0975).


----------



## BoilerEng (Apr 7, 2015)

SEHQ said:


> Using the values for 110 should be fine; you'll just be slightly conservative which is good.
> 
> In fact, it actually comes out to be about 10% conservative based on equation 27.3-1 (110^2 / 105^2 = 1.0975).




This was my thought too. I wonder why they just chose to exclude 105 though.


----------

